# New enclosure. Yay!



## Stompsy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

We just bought a second hand enclosure which we plan to use for one of our snakes once they get a little bigger. 

My question is can I paint straight over stained wood or do I need to do something with it beforehand? I've googled and most advise to prime it with a certain type of primer before painting to minimise flaking. 

I only ask as I have left over primer and paint from a project I did a couple of months ago. 

This is for the inside, the only thing I can find written on the tins is acrylic, so I'm guessing that's not water based and probably couldn't be used right?

I'm totally not a handy woman!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep I am so totally useless right about now lol but good luck with it all


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol thanks for posting! Hahaha!



akarsha said:


> Lol thanks for posting! Hahaha!



Can anyone help?


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 25, 2012)

Come on girls, get with it  give these boys a run for their money.

Regardless whether or not it's straight stain or it has a polyurethane sealer on it, get some coarse sandpaper (80 grit will do nice with light pressure with our girl strength LOL) and give it a quick sand ( in the direction of the grain) you can prime if you want to but not necessary. You can use either water based or acrylic paint, it won't make any difference and the bonus is you only need water to clean your brushes. Whatever you use, seal it, so when your mate has spray painted the walls it's an easy clean up. I use clear pondtite. it not thick and gloopy and like water to paint on (read the directions) and a small tub goes a long way.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks  I believe a trip to bunnings is in order.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 25, 2012)

Bunnings is my second home, I should get commission! I overheard another customer (looking for moisture granules aka 'damp rid' being told by a staff member 'you won't find that in Adelaide, we aren't humid enough'. I then pointed the customer and the staff member to the aisle with the ironing boards and laundry stuff.
I went my own way, 5 minutes later the gentleman shopper found me and thanked me, if I hadn't spoken up he would have shipped some in from interstate - I told him he could also get it in the supermarkets also in the laundry section... 
I am in bunnings most weekends , even if it's walking the aisles looking for products I can use for purposes the manufacturer never intended 

I spend more time and money in hardware shops than I do on clothes !!! I was soooo born the wrong gender


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol!

Can I ask the best way to remove vinyl adhesive? The bottom of the enclosure is coated in it and I'm not sure whether to remove it with adhesive remover or just cover it with hard plastic...


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 25, 2012)

If you've lifted the vinyl, use a scraper and get rid of as much as you can, you can then either mask yourself up and use a sander with coarse paper, or use acetone ( normally with the turps at bunnings) to soften an scrap, don't let soak into raw timber, in short, it's a lot of labour. The other option as you've mentioned is to cover it with a false floor. Just make sure you seal where the walls and floors meet very well


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking that I could use silicon to seal everything up. I guess I'll try scraping first and see how I go. Thanks so much for your advice.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 25, 2012)

You're welcome, happy to help where I can. Post some pics, it's easier to help if we Can see what you see 

And yes, silicone is the way to go to seal the joints


----------



## reptalica (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahhhh Jax....our resident DIY tragic. Great advice once again. 

I dont think I have ever gone to Bunnings and not bought anything extra than what I intended.


----------



## swan91 (Mar 26, 2012)

i love going to bunnings and stocking up on all that handy man stuff... i really dont look the type.. i get so many funny looks and double-takes as a lug bags of grout and expanda-foam out the front doors...lol


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol, try walking out the front door with a pair of blot cutters in your hand and apparently a look on my face that said "I dare you" - I wasn't in a bad mood, just deep in thought  but I got a really scared look from a couple of young blokes in a ute !!! I'd have cleared the car park if I'd grabbed an axe ROFL, 
DIY tragic, that's me.  No formal skill, all self taught, had my share of FUBAR moments and learnt heaps and had an absolute blast along the way


----------

